# tote gote mini bike



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

done some trading for a tote gote mini bike thing is cool i think its old question is it has a briggs on it the recoil housing is gone and im trying to figure out the year of the engine not exactly but maby close , does anyone know what year briggs started using the four bolts in the module , and what year they stopped and went to the 2 bolt , the engine is aluminum not cast iron , also what year did they go from cast iron to aluminum ? anyone know ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

got a little info from searching, they were first made around 1957 i beleive, which may very well be around the age of the engine. but they are very rare to see a good one in working order, if you were to slap it on e*bay in running condition, just think of what would happen..... man that was a nice find though


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks bugman i will throw some pictures of it up tomorrow


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

check out minidoodle minibike. theres alot of tg collectors there and they will gladly share any info with you. HTH f-n-m :thumbsup:


----------

